

Hacker News Chicago meetup Thursday (1/21) at 7pm - harper

Chicago hackers:<p>Please join us for the next Hacker News Chicago meetup on Thursday, 1/21/2010, at 7:00pm at the Hophaus (646 N. Franklin, 312-280-8832, http://www.thehophaus.com/).<p>There is also a mailing list (http://groups.google.com/group/hn-chicago) for future event notification.
======
iamelgringo
If you guys are interested, you're more than welcome to some of the logos,
table tents and name tag graphics that I've been using for the Hacker and
Founders meetups in SF Bay area:
[http://iamelgringo.storage.s3.amazonaws.com/HackersAndFounde...](http://iamelgringo.storage.s3.amazonaws.com/HackersAndFoundersGraphics.zip)

I think of it as open source HN meetup organizing. You're welcome to use the
name if you wish. The NY HN meetup uses it. And, if you have any questions
about the meetup social engineering, I'll be happy to share what seems to work
for me.

I just signed up for the mailing list, too. I'd love to fly out and hang with
you guys at one of these meetups.

------
tptacek
Wish I could make it, but I'm flying to Montreal for CUSEC.

Let's definitely do one in February, and this time let's do it at Paramount
Room, ok, Harper?

~~~
harper
sounds good. don't you owe me an email?

------
yakshaving
Snaps. i ended up going to this other thing at officeport chicago and realize
i missed this. how was the turnout?

someone set a date for feb yet?

------
maukdaddy
I'd like to jump in and propose a Tuesday night for Feb ;)

I have classes on Monday & Thursday nights so I won't be able to make it this
month.

------
naqeeb
I thought it was past Monday (1/18). Can you guys maintain a community
calendar or find a way to notify people of the next meeting?

------
harper
Just wanted to remind people to come tonight.

------
dschobel
Thanks for organizing this Harper.

~~~
harper
no problem. ;)

------
brandnewlow
Will be there with bells on.

------
notreddit
I will be there as well

------
od
See you guys soon!

------
wglb
I will be there.

------
jakelumetta
Snap. I'm down.

------
darien
Any in NYC?

------
stcorbett
Kick Ass!

------
antidaily
hoping to make it.

